# MOTORSPORT-TECH.COM. The History behind our company.



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello everybody!



This is JR from Motorsport Tech, the manufacturer of the best wheel adapters and spacers that money can buy. We recently made some changes, so I wanted to fill you in.



We moved our manufacturing facility to Reno, Nevada from San Bernardino and the drastically lower taxes here mean lower prices for YOU, our customers and friends. Furthermore, we are now better equipped to sell direct to the public, which means there is no need for you to have to pay a middleman. There is nothing better than buying direct from the manufacturer because you can't beat the price!



You can now order direct from us either by phone or online. Our website features a customized menu that allows you to order exactly what you need. Check it out at www.Motorsport-Tech.com. If you have any questions or prefer talking to a real person, don’t hesitate to call the shop at (775) 351-1000. We are here to help you guys with questions, fitments, and advice so please don't hesitate to call on us and take advantage of our experience and expertise. No matter what you have in mind, we can build it. We have recently added some new members to our knowledgeable staff to accommodate all makes and models, assuring you get the perfect fit with your wheel project.







Motorsport Tech sells more American made adapters than any other company, and for good reason. We've been manufacturing the safest and highest quality wheel adapters for 30 years right here in the USA. We only use Haas precision CNC machines and the highest quality billet aluminum, unlike those made in China and elsewhere.



My father, Lenny, started this business 30 years ago and I've been running it with him since I graduated high school. Lenny's roots are wheel machining, chroming, polishing, and repairs. Our business took off like a rocket when he invented the 2 piece adapter. It allows wheels with X number of lugs to fit cars with Y number of lugs, such as 5 lug to 8 lug. That translates into "any wheel on virtually any car", and that's our specialty. We still machine, repair, custom paint, polish, chrome and powder coat over 100 wheels a day, which is mostly done in house.



In 2008 we bought out Inland Wheel Center in San Bernardino to expand into retail and provide a complete wheel and tire solution for our customers. We built that business into one of the largest wheel and tire shops in Southern California, and now we have two large facilities. We customize over 10 cars and trucks a day with new wheels and tires.



My father Lenny Sr. and I are avid car enthusiasts and have owned over 25 Porsches, Audis, VWs, as well as many domestic brands. We are regulars at SEMA and won Best in Show in 2000 and were invited to the Ford Mansion.



Please know that we are a small company that does a huge volume of business and sometimes **** happens and things slip through the cracks occasionally. We will bend over backwards to get you what you want, as fast as possible, and ALWAYS the best quality product at the best price you will find, GUARANTEED.



If anybody is interested in getting our products at your local supplier, please ask us and we can refer you. Here is an alphabetical list of companies which currently purchase, have purchased or use and sell our products:



Adaptec Speedware, ALT, Axis Wheels, Americas Tire, Asanti/ Lexani Wheel Corp, CEC Antera, Discount Tire, Fiske, Ford Motor Company, General Motors, Giovanna, Goodyear, HRE Wheels, Kenisis, Konig, Les Schwab Tire, Lowenhart, Mackin Industires (Volk), MHT, Michelin, Miro, MKW, MOMO, Pirelli, Racinghart, Racing Dynamics, Ronal, Savini Wheel, Team Dynamics, TSW, VR Wheels, Vellano Wheel, Zenetti, and many, many more...



So everyone knows, we have been the exclusive manufacturer/supplier for Adaptec Speedware for the last 3 years. It's been a great run, but we are mutually ending the relationship. We want everyone to know that we will gladly honor our Lifetime Warranty on our adapters purchased through them. We wish Matt and Brad the best of luck with fifteen52 and in all future endeavors.



We are very excited to move forward with our brand, and we have SOME EXCITING NEW PRODUCTS COMING, so please visit us at the SEMA show this year to learn more! We'll also plan on attending the following car shows this year:



1.Water by the bridge, Louisville KY

2.Southern Worthersee, Helen GA

3.Midwest Volksfest, Indianapolis, IN

4.Eurowerks, Minn. MN

5.Dubs in the Valley, Oshkosh WI

6.Treffen, Chicago, IL

7.Scooters, Milwaukee WI

8.Vag Fair, Penn

9.FixxFest, Bradenton, FL

10. H20, Ocean City, MD

11. SEMA, Las Vegas, NV



With more shows to be added....If you have a show and would like us to be a sponsor, don't hesitate to contact us with details.



We will be raffling off free products at every show and the best looking car with our products will win CASH!!! We are also raffling off free sets of adapters and spacers on selected forums each month. Add us on Facebook (Motorsport Tech & Masta adapter)and check out our ads to find out when and where.



Finally, to the thousands of customers who have purchased from us over the years, and who keep coming back again and again, THANK YOU!!!



JR @ Motorsport Tech

www.motorsport-tech.com

775 351 1000


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2011)

Here is a 4x100 57.1 to a 5x120.65 70.3 Setup
Put some Corvette Wheels on your ride.... This guy wanted them a little bit thicker so we did them in a 2 piece design.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2011)

all your adapters and spacers needs here. all built in house :thumbup:


----------



## 636glx (Jul 17, 2007)

i bought a set of adapters 5x100 to 5x120 for my mk4 jetta off there web site for what i thought was a good deal well 2 weeks later no adapters  so i call and talked with jr and he told me that my adapters where on line to be made and they should be shipped in a week or so and that with the adapters i ordered i would need to buy special made barrel bolt to fit my app at $4 per bolt he said they are made specifically for euro cars such as vw, bmw and so on ... with made me think there should not be any problem with mounting them ? so at this time im at paying more than i thought i would be but no big deal i just wanted my wheels on my car ... so a week and an half later i get my adapters and special bolts and than went and bought a 12mm Alan socket for $24 and went to put them on and got the fronts and all seem good at this time i put the wheel on one side and try ed to spin the wheel and it would not spin it was stuck ... so i pulled it all off and the special bolts i had to buy where to long and was hitting the abs ring and when i pulled the bolts out they also scored the lug hols on my hubs ..... so pi$$ed at this time i called them back up and talked with jr again and told him my problem and his answer was to cut the blolt and run a lug-nut back thou them to re cut the threads and i told him that i did not have any way to cut the blots and i also did not have any lug-nuts he said he would send me the lug-nuts next day-air and i would have to find a way to cut them, and as far as the threads on my car he said the run the bolts back thou the threads and it would re-cut the threads.. jr did send the lug-nut n/d air but nothing worked i had to take the bolt's to the machine shop to get cut down witch cost me $20 and my hub still have 2 holes striped and need replaced and after everything i have way to much $$ in a set of 20mm adapters :banghead: i did get them on and they did not ride very well so i took them off and bought a set of from some one-else . and no problems .... so that's my story take it as you will ....

JR did contact me about this and did make it right ! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2011)

636glx said:


> i bought a set of adapters 5x100 to 5x120 for my mk4 jetta off there web site for what i thought was a good deal well 2 weeks later no adapters  so i call and talked with jr and he told me that my adapters where on line to be made and they should be shipped in a week or so and that with the adapters i ordered i would need to buy special made barrel bolt to fit my app at $4 per bolt he said they are made specifically for euro cars such as vw, bmw and so on ... with made me think there should not be any problem with mounting them ? so at this time im at paying more than i thought i would be but no big deal i just wanted my wheels on my car ... so a week and an half later i get my adapters and special bolts and than went and bought a 12mm Alan socket for $24 and went to put them on and got the fronts and all seem good at this time i put the wheel on one side and try ed to spin the wheel and it would not spin it was stuck ... so i pulled it all off and the special bolts i had to buy where to long and was hitting the abs ring and when i pulled the bolts out they also scored the lug hols on my hubs ..... so pi$$ed at this time i called them back up and talked with jr again and told him my problem and his answer was to cut the blolt and run a lug-nut back thou them to re cut the threads and i told him that i did not have any way to cut the blots and i also did not have any lug-nuts he said he would send me the lug-nuts next day-air and i would have to find a way to cut them, and as far as the threads on my car he said the run the bolts back thou the threads and it would re-cut the threads.. jr did send the lug-nut n/d air but nothing worked i had to take the bolt's to the machine shop to get cut down witch cost me $20 and my hub still have 2 holes striped and need replaced and after everything i have way to much $$ in a set of 20mm adapters :banghead: i did get them on and they did not ride very well so i took them off and bought a set of from some one-else . and no problems .... so that's my story take it as you will ....
> 
> JR did contact me about this and did make it right ! :beer:


Just so everyone knows, I place a special part number on each adapter that goes through my machines... I keep track of every adapter I have ever built since 1995, He ordered these on the night of March 26th 2009 (thursday)... The order was processed on March 27th (Friday)...

The order was built and shipped on April 9th.....8 business days later!!!! Not 3 weeks like he is claiming... Here is the tracking number to fedex 031895462099217 for proof.....

Not bad for the busiest time of the year... march and april is tax time... people are spending money getting ready for there shows....

On the website he only odered HUB CENTRIC to the car Only... NOT hub and wheel centric!!!!! That is why his car rode like crap because he was to cheap to buy the better adapters, instead he only spent $140 on the cheaper adapters
Never ordered mounting hardware........

I even took the time to call him on April 7th and tell him he was going to need flush mounting bolts so he didnt get the package and not know where to get bolts.....

When he told me the bolts were to long, I was out of stock on the shorter bolts, so I told him to cut the tips of the bolts down,,, he complained he wasnt going to be able to keep the threads striaght so I OVERNITED him LUGNUTS at no charge to screw on the bolts, then cut the bolts, then back the lug off to keep the threads in line....

I cant make everyone happy everytime, but I do my best....

FOR Future customers! If you dont know what you are doing, please call and talk to myself or Brad before you go online and order something!

For Future customers, dont wait till the last minute before shows to have custom built adapters made! Give yourself a couple weeks, so your not waiting till the day before the show to mount stuff, that is when people get in panics! 

Or, if you are in a panic call us and explain... I will be happy to put anybody in front of the line with the proper communication and get the order built within an hour if need be and overnited!

Thanks JR


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2011)

Motorsport Tech is now offering anodizing. Black and Raw aluminum will be your standard choices at no charge with colors of gold, red, green, blue and yellow available for a $30 charge. These stud's are longer because they were built for oem ferrari wheel's.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2011)

We are now offering anodizing :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Sozs1.8t (Jan 12, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:
Just finished my order. Had JR email me and confirm everything and made sure the hub/wheel centric will be perfect for me with all the lugbolts to fit with the adapters. Thanks so much and will def order from mo-tech anytime I need any spacers / adapters. 
:thumbup: for life time warranty too


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

These guys are great!!! 

Awesome price and fast shipping!!!! 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## synthsis (Sep 4, 2001)

this is a MASSIVE throwback, but I had JR's personal Cell phone number back in 2002. Didn't even have a website. He made me a set of adapters for some Porsche D90s. Dude was all class back then, I can only imagine things have gotten better since then.


----------



## irishmpls_2 (Sep 23, 2005)

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/archive/index.php?t-1642146.html

Just some insight.

I had similar issues dealing with dude. Parts made wrong, hardware missing, etc.

And clearly I'm not alone here.

Buyer beware.


----------

